
Show HN: Indie Game – Make your friend guess movies using only 3 emojis - vpoulain
https://renga.party/
======
vpoulain
Hello HN, Indie devs, we made this simple game for film lovers. No login
required. Hope you're going to like. Open to feedback. If you want to
challenge =>
[https://renga.party/p/c5yaqcesf](https://renga.party/p/c5yaqcesf)

------
rusinov
The Plural of "Emoji" is "Emoji". Like with "sushi", you don't say "sushis".

------
totetsu
it's down.

